# 2010 Corsair Maelstrom



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Guys & Gals,

Green lighted the purchase just before XMAS and the final pieces have just arrived.

Kudos to Doug at Corsair Bikes for all his patience and assistance in answering my questions (there were many of them!!!) and hooking me up with what is an awesome bike. Looks even better in real life - those who have seen one in the flesh now what I mean.:ihih: 

Some teaser shots until the build is complete

Will post more when build is complete

Thoughts and commentary welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

so your secondary wheelset is $1000...


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

ummm maybe spend money on cocaine now that your bike is pimp


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Wanna buy a brotha a spare wheelset as well while you're at it?


Gawd damn son you're stoked


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

holy eff.


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Jealous!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy CRAP.

The first picture of all the boxes laid out almost gave me a semi.


----------



## Noiseunderthebed (Sep 8, 2009)

Coin.................


I think I just felt my dick move


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

so one day you look at your bank account and you think to yourself "man, this thing sure is full.. it is so much easier to keep track of when it is empty" and off you go. if you got the green light for that, i'd like to know what gets a red light.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Did you actually wait for all of the items to arrive one by one, keep 'em boxed, take a picture of everything.. and then open it all up???

Can't wait to see it built up. My Maelstrom is a blast. Next month i'll write up a decent review.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Gee whizz batman.  

That's a truckload of money right there. And it's all in things that look highly fun.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

damn. that is a ton of fresh gear! You'll love the Maelstrom. I can't say enough good things about mine.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

holy crap. thats all i can think to say looking at that.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Holy ****.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Can't wait to see a picture of that with the hookworm wheelset on.


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

Can I have some $money plz..
I need a new bike .........


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats gonna be a sick build! Anyone have any upclose pics of the suspension and how it works? Very interesting.


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

Sweet! Mind posting up some details on how the Hammerschmidt was to install on this rig? That crankset may very well be my next upgrade on mine.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats dude.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

62kona said:


> Thats gonna be a sick build! Anyone have any upclose pics of the suspension and how it works? Very interesting.


Look at these for close ups of the suspension as requested.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=549399
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=507442

Look at the Corsair website for an animation on the functioning of the suspension - http://www.corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bike&taxid=59&sublayout=bikeanimations

Hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

romar said:


> Sweet! Mind posting up some details on how the Hammerschmidt was to install on this rig? That crankset may very well be my next upgrade on mine.


Hi Romar,

Answer as follows:

*Photo # 1*: - Shows the *ideal fitment *of the Hammerschmidt's shift cable mount (via two screws) - *refer to green circles*

*Photo # 2:* - Shows the location of the Maelstrom's ISCG tabs relative to the bottom bracket/frame. *PLEASE NOTE *that the frame interferes with the ideal placement of the Hammerschmidt's shift cable - *refer to green circle * *(I have also read of other manufacturers' frames also having other fitment issues - i.e. this is not unique to Corsair) *

*Photos # 3 & #4*: - Show how others have overcome this issue by not fastening the top mounting screw , per* Photo # 2* & pivoting/pushing the the cable mount out of the way.*refer to green circles*

*Problem *- single point of failure

*Solution #1* - grind away the required amount of frame to provide the required clearance - sounds worse than it is noting that: 
*(a) *the ground portion will 'disappear' once the Hammerschmidt is mounted
*(b)*Other frames also have other fitment/clearance issues requiring more substantial material removal from more critical parts of the frame

*Solution # 2* - Fabricate/machine a support arm attached to the closest ISCG hole/mount which then bolts on to the pushed/pivoted cable mount. *This is the approach I will be taking.*

Not sure if Corsair's Marque framesets also had this issue.

Hope this helps :idea:


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting that up Fury25. Explains a lot. I'd definitely go the solution #2 route myself.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

D d d d d d d deeeeeaaaaaammmmmnnn!!!!!


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Bottom bracket spacers on the drive side wouldn't help the HSchmidt mounting problem?? Probably not that easy of a solution, eh?


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Hookworms?


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Nevermind, duh. Chainline.


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

thinking about getting one of these. How does it do dh?


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Are you all built up yet?


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Steve.E said:


> Are you all built up yet?


Hopefully this week - too much interstate travel for work

The waiting gags on the big one!


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

hurry up! shes gonna be a looker!


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

mamaloney said:


> thinking about getting one of these. How does it do dh?


From the limited time I've had on mine (about two weeks) I can say very well. I have mine set up with a 888 and it feels great pointed down hill. You can plow over stuff or flick the bike around when you want to. I have the stock 0º headset in mine right now but might grab one of the -1º headsets and see how it feels a bit slacker just for fun.


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

greengreer said:


> Hookworms?


Yeah that's what I'm wondering about too...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

love the box pic...congrats on bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

daway said:


> Yeah that's what I'm wondering about too...


Hookworms for urban

I am intending on using this as my do all bike, so, accessorise I did


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Work in progress shots!


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy headset spacers!! Chop that steer tube?? Lookin good so far!! Welcome to the maelstrom club. Keep us posted on that Hschmidt


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

after looking at this, i dont like my niner wfo 9 that im building right now... damn!


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Fury25 said:


> Hookworms for urban
> 
> I am intending on using this as my do all bike, so, accessorise I did


Interesting, but for the cost of that wheelset you almost could have bought a dedicated urban machine such as the Eastern Nighttrain (https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R00-Eastern+Nighttrain+Bike+09.aspx).

Unless, of course, you're talking late 90's early 2000's urban freeride (radical bar hump stair gaps).

Anyway, besides the ridiculous urban wheelset (maybe I'm just being jealous), nice ride! She'll be a beaut.


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, looks great. Let us know how the new pulley works. I am on the edge to pick on up myself. Also, is the frame anodized?


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome build. Look forward to your ride review.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'd use the red rims for the main wheelset. unless you'll be riding mostly urban.. in which case, methinks you've got the wrong bike.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

behubert said:


> Wow, looks great. Let us know how the new pulley works. I am on the edge to pick on up myself. Also, is the frame anodized?


For now I will probably run the MKII metal pulley - hopefully works fine withe Hammerschmidt. If not, I'll revert to the new 'roller' style pulley.

Anodized? - No

Per Corsair bikes:

" ...our 12-step painting process (which includes a special extra-durable clear coat) creates a long lasting, high quality finish."

Hope this helps


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

how is that totem?


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Real nice welcome to the club!!!


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Welcome!*

Real nice welcome to the club!!! Enjoy the ride!

-R


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Finally Built...*

.....and about f.....g time!!!!!

Now here's the funny bit....I'm too sick to ride - Feel free to laugh..I am:madman:

*Part 1 - Detail shots*


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not sure about this, but I think running hook worms on those opiums is a crime against humanity.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Finally Built...*

*Part 2 - Behold the Maelstrom!*

Spec Details:

Frame - Corsair Maelstrom (Medium)
Rear Shock - Marzocchi Roco WC RC
Headset - Corsar
Seat Collar - Corsair
Fork - 2010 Rock Shox Totem DH 2 Step
Stem - Straitline SSC
Handlebars - Easton Monkeylite DH
Grips - Brave Connector Lock-On Grips 
Saddle - SDG Bel Air RL Titanium 
Seatpost - Titec El Norte Scoper ProLite
Brakes - Shimano Saint
Rotors - 203mm - Dirty Dog/Magura
R/Derailleur - Saint Long Cage
Rear Shifter - Saint - SLM 810
Cassette - Saint/SLX 11-34T
Chain - XT Chain (HG93)
Crankset - HammerSchmidt AM 
Front Shifter - HammerSchmidt X.0
Bottom Bracket - HammerSchmidt AM (83mm)
Wheelset - Crank Bros Opium and Sage 
Tires - WTB Weirwolf 2.5
Inner Tubes - Schwalbe
Pedals - Shimano PD-M545 
*WEIGHT:	18.8kg - 41.36pds*


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

41+ pds and no double crown..with Opiums? Omg! 

How much does the Hammershit add to the weight? Kinda double thinking getting one now.

Still...looks great, have fun with it!:thumbsup:


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!! Here are a few tips for ya, and for all other new Maelstrom/Marque owners..

1. Fasten a piece of plastic or metal above the idler pulley. I use a piece of plastic zip tied to the 'grill'. The idea is to give the chain as LITTLE clearance as possible between it and the roof of the chain tunnel ( i have about a half mm). If you don't do this, the chain will eventually get stuck because the flanges on the idler aren't high enough.
Do this BEFORE you go riding. If you don't, you'll be sorry. You will ruin the idler and weaken or break your chain. Maybe also look into getting the plastic rollers from Corsair.. i'm still waiting for mine.

2. Take out the shock and cycle the swing arm. This is to check if the two clam shell bolts (around the BB) have been over tightened in the factory. If it feels notchy, back off the bolts just a bit until it doesn't. All the other bolts on the frame can be much snugger with no problem.

Those are the 2 main things, here are some more less important, but nonetheless useful..

3. The small space between the seat tube and swingarm.. it can catch small pebbles. This might or might not bother you depending on where you ride. I just put some black duct tape on there and haven't touched it since. Changed it once when i wanted to do a really thorough cleaning.

4. The chain tunnel. I'll post up pics of mine soon, but this is what i did to get rid of any noise from chain slap in the tunnel. I placed a piece of inner tube, inverted, using tape and a zip tie into the chain tunnel. The only noise i ever hear now is the grinding of the idler.

Have fun on that shweeet bike :thumbsup: Today i did a 50km xc ride on mine!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Fury25 -
Crazy build there dude

4jaw-
For reference, I had mine with a 40 on it at around 38lbs with all burly parts for pinnin and huckin.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

4JawChuck said:


> 41+ pds and no double crown..with Opiums? Omg!
> 
> How much does the Hammershit add to the weight? Kinda double thinking getting one now.
> 
> Still...looks great, have fun with it!:thumbsup:


Hammerschmidt, 2-ply tires, saint components, 2.9kg fork.. no surprise on the weight. But yeah.. 37lbs is probably borderline for this bike.



Err said:


> For reference, I *had* mine with a 40 on it at around 38lbs with all burly parts for pinnin and huckin.


Sold it?


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't know... serious money involved, but it 3,4kg! heavier than my Glory... cable routing is pretty terrible IMO.
Why no Ti spring? Or DX pedals? What are these funny rotors for?
And one technical question...
Regular "chain routing" makes chain work with at least half of teeth on chainring.
Here, it looks like 1/3 or even 1/4 of teeth are involved... Does it decrease durability of the drive?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

frango said:


> Here, it looks like 1/3 or even 1/4 of teeth are involved... Does it decrease durability of the drive?


Really? Imagine the chain parallel to the chainstay and you would engage _maybe_ three more chainring teeth. Hardly a huge difference.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

frango said:


> I don't know... serious money involved, but it 3,4kg! heavier than my Glory...


A 34lb downhill bike?  No thanks!! I like my bikes to last  Sounds fun though.

Cable routing is excellent btw. Different folks different strokes i guess.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

....so what was your former ride?


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

lokomonkey said:


> ....so what was your former ride?


Circa 1994 Mongoose Pro NX9.7.

Weighed in at 16.4kg - 36.08pds.

Had a triple chainring, changed almost every component on it at one time or another.

Used it as my do it all bike so I intend on using the Maelstrom in the same way.

This was my 'Golden Goose':


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

PsyCro said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! Here are a few tips for ya, and for all other new Maelstrom/Marque owners..
> 
> 1. Fasten a piece of plastic or metal above the idler pulley. I use a piece of plastic zip tied to the 'grill'. The idea is to give the chain as LITTLE clearance as possible between it and the roof of the chain tunnel ( i have about a half mm). If you don't do this, the chain will eventually get stuck because the flanges on the idler aren't high enough.
> Do this BEFORE you go riding. If you don't, you'll be sorry. You will ruin the idler and weaken or break your chain. Maybe also look into getting the plastic rollers from Corsair.. i'm still waiting for mine.
> ...


Thanks PsyCro - really appreciate the advice.

Just waiting to shake of this stupid flu before taking it for a spin.

Regarding your numberred points above:

1. I already have the new derling idler pulley from Corsair but was hoping to run the MKII metal at first instance. I totally agree with you regarding the height of the flange. Are you aware of anyone else who makes an integrchangable idler pulley with a higher flange? (how about epoxy resining two washers on the outboard side of the flanges to make up the shortfall in height???). Per your suggestion I am intending on placing a self adhesive stainless steel piece on the foof of the chain tunnel.

2. When the build was in progress the LBS greased and loctited all frame bolts so this should now be sorted.

3. I am thinking of rigging a rear fender - will look similar to a Morewood or Santa Cruz V8/10

4. Photos of how you did this would be great.

Again thanks for the advice and kind words:thumbsup:


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

JMH said:


> Really? Imagine the chain parallel to the chainstay and you would engage _maybe_ three more chainring teeth. Hardly a huge difference.


I did and came to that conclusion.



PsyCro said:


> A 34lb downhill bike?  No thanks!! I like my bikes to last  Sounds fun though.
> 
> Cable routing is excellent btw. Different folks different strokes i guess.


With all these zip ties and plastic cable mounts?


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Very Nice, enjoy the ride...well your up for it!


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

Steve.E said:


> Holy CRAP.
> 
> The first picture of all the boxes laid out almost gave me a semi.


I cracked a fat... the other pictures... well...


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

frango said:


> With all these zip ties and plastic cable mounts?


In this case, it's just that the Hammerschmidt requires that the cable comes from below and mounting it on the downtube like that is probably the best solution.

I share the opinion that all and all it came out quite tidy : )


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

hafnz said:


> In this case, it's just that the Hammerschmidt requires that the cable comes from below and mounting it on the downtube like that is probably the best solution.
> 
> I share the opinion that all and all it came out quite tidy : )


Even the cable stops used just above the shock are optional.. i don't have 'em on my bike, nor are they required.


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

PsyCro said:


> Even the cable stops used just above the shock are optional.. i don't have 'em on my bike, nor are they required.


Indeed. Yet, those I'm guessing could be helpful to avoid the cables from rubbing on the frame when the suspension compresses.

(And by the way, I'm also am very interested in seeing your pictures from the chain tunnel to figure out how can I get mine quiet when it arrives : ) )


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

hafnz said:


> Indeed. Yet, those I'm guessing could be helpful to avoid the cables from rubbing on the frame when the suspension compresses.
> 
> (And by the way, I'm also am very interested in seeing your pictures from the chain tunnel to figure out how can I get mine quiet when it arrives : ) )


My warranty KS i900R seatpost is arriving tomorrow. Once its on the bike, and everything is clean, i'll do a write up about the bike with some pics.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

You guys have sweet wood floors..I'm lovin' em!


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Moozh said:


> You guys have sweet wood floors..I'm lovin' em!


Did you check out the kids playhouse in the "yard" pic, me thinks a few young ladies lost their panties in there playing house...maybe thats why its so out of level.

When I was a kid we had a cardboard house made of sticks and mud on the hydro right of way...that thing is pure pimp!


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Final mods*

Hi Guys and Gals

Just posting up the latest mods to the bike.

They are:

*[1] *Perspex bash guard

*[2]* Support of the otherwise floating Hammerschmidt cable guide

*[3] *Installation of new derling pulley/roller and lining of the chain tunnel with thin aluminium/stainless steel (already dented!)

Hopefully taking it for a spin this weekend flu allowing:thumbsup:


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

What's "derling" Do you mean delrin?


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

GearTech said:


> What's "derling" Do you mean delrin?


Apologies ... Yes


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

hafnz said:


> Indeed. Yet, those I'm guessing could be helpful to avoid the cables from rubbing on the frame when the suspension compresses.
> 
> (And by the way, I'm also am very interested in seeing your pictures from the chain tunnel to figure out how can I get mine quiet when it arrives : ) )


Here ya go..
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=599381


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm curious to know how much the chain pulls on the rear der. during full compression. Most pics I've seen of Maelstroms, including on the website, all run a chainguide with a lower roller. I thought the lower roller was supposed to bring the bottom run of the chain up closer to the idler pulley, thus minimizing downward pull on the rear der.- same as a Canfield Jedi. Canfield Bros had some posts about setting up a Jedi with a Hammerschmidt, but they set it up with a lower roller to address that issue. Obviously the Corsair is a different bike, but still based on the elevated idler. Keep us posted when you get more ride time...


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Ride Report*

Hi All,

Took Psycro's advice (see above) and made the required mods.

Took the Maelstrom out for its *maiden* ride on Saturday, and I do mean maiden. Due to ilness I did not even have a test ride of any sort.

The maiden ride was a Super D race at Mt Buller made up of 13km of trail descending nearly 1,100 vertical meters from top to bottom.

To bike performed *flawlessly* and climbs brilliantly. I am not exagerating as to how impressed I was with the bike - especially the climbing as I hate climbs.

The course was made up of mud, narrow technical singletrack, a skills park section dry firetrails, firetrails that emulated 3-4 km long rockgardens(mostly downhill thankfully), and 12 river crossings.

Not once did I have to ***** about something not working right.

The Hammerschmidt was great, and the Totems plush.

I had swapped the roller over for the derlin version and lined the top of the chain tunnel with a metal plate. The bike was very quiet. No loud or weird sounds which caused any concern.

All in all very happy with the purchase.:thumbsup:

Hope this review proves of assistance to you all.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Ride report # 2*

Hi all,

Took the 'Strom out for a 14km ride last night.

Time enough between my 2 more serious rides to see if my favourable impressions are more artibutable to my 'honeymoon' period with the bike.

In a nutshell - NO.

I am impressed with this bike because *IT ROCKS HARD *:cornut:. Period!!!!!

Last night's ride was over a fire trail that had been recently graded with uncompacted sand thrown on top for good measure.

At the risk of sounding _gay_, the bike floated over everything.

I am running WTB Weirwolf 2.5s front and read and the bike did not dig into the sand or fishtail during pedalling on the downs, flats and ups.

I was comfortably riding up grades that I was otherwising walking with my previous bike. I am particularly impressed by this as the 'Strom has much more travel and weighs in 2.4kg (5.28 pounds) heavier.

With the chain tunnel lined, the Hamerschmidt/Derlin idler pulley/roller perfomed flawlessly yet again and is very very quiet - no weird sounds of any sort.

Objective acid test? - my riding buddy noted that I was riding much better because i was either fitter (not the case as my flu is still lingering about) or that my previous bike must have been a real pig to ride (and i never thought it was such a bad ride).

I realise that it is still early days, but I am *absolutely* stoked with this bike - no regrets about its purchase.

Additionally, a massive thank you to the guys @ Bike Addiction - in particular Garret - for spending so much time building and setting up the bike so that it has had no teething issues whatsoever.

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*2010 updates*

New Wicked Will FR tires to shed 1.5lbs over Minion DH, and a Gravity Light chainguide that replaces a Blackspire Stinger/Homejob chainguide setup. Stoked...

Oh yeah, and to answer a question from above, chain growth is 11mm, so not very much at all. No problems running a shorty derailleur cage like the one shown.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

real nice build!


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

S i c k build. But all that bling and no ti spring?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

westman said:


> S i c k build. But all that bling and no ti spring?


Money, honey... spent the money on tires and a fancy chainguide instead. 

Anybody need a pair of regular compound DHF Minions, 2.5 and 2.7 with very little wear?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Looks sick dude! No Elka?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

hafnz has it now... it's taking an extended vacation in Portugal.


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

JMH said:


> havnz has it now... it's taking an extended vacation in Portugal.


And loving it!


----------



## darkhorse777 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Corsair Marque*

my new ride.

Corsair
Hammersmidt AM
Shimano DX
Pike (pushd)
SLX cassett 11-22
X9 short cage rear
XO front shifter
FUnbar front hangers
SUnline stem (moving to Thompson as sunline to short)
Will post new shot when i get my Ksi900

Bike rides really well. with the rear cassette it gives it a higher end and you don't really miss the granny to much. at 11-32 it would have been spinning the whole time.

heavy? yes a little. But can be saved by moving to single ply which i intend to do very soon.

coming off riding a scott genius 50 so anything is going to feel heavy.

the bike corners real nice too.


----------

